# Increase in spam!



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Seems there has been a huge increase in the amount of spam on the forums here lately. I used to see it once a month or so (I'm sure it was more often) - but now I'm seeing it multiple times a day.

I had a forum once that had a lot of spam and turned on a feature that you had to answer a question when you registered - not sure if this board has that or not - but maybe you can look into something else to combat spam.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

dthmj said:


> Seems there has been a huge increase in the amount of spam on the forums here lately. I used to see it once a month or so (I'm sure it was more often) - but now I'm seeing it multiple times a day.


More like 50ish a day, but that's not new.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Mike Lang said:


> More like 50ish a day, but that's not new.


I knew it was much more - that's just what I see with the handful of threads I look at.

But I've noticed an increase in the past month - has it not? Maybe I'm just reading more threads now


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No increase in the last month, but it increased a bit during the summer and stayed there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

We've seen a huge increase in spam over on the VideoReDo forums too. The bots must be pushing extra hard for the holiday season. I changed from a captcha to a question and answer system for human verification and it seems to have staved off the problem a bit. 

Dan


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dthmj said:


> I knew it was much more - that's just what I see with the handful of threads I look at.
> 
> But I've noticed an increase in the past month - has it not? Maybe I'm just reading more threads now


Yeah I seem to get at least 5 threads a day bumped with spam posts. Maybe they were just posting in other threads since I have never seen it before like this.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Dan203 said:


> I changed from a captcha to a question and answer system for human verification and it seems to have staved off the problem a bit.


Switching to a Q&A verification system has made a world of difference on the forum I administer. Spammers have completely disappeared since making that switch. It's working well, for now at least.


----------

